# With Glaciers Disappearing, Glacier Birds May Become Extinct



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2020)

Interesting how these small birds survive nesting in icy glaciers.



> But with shrinking glaciers, many of these organisms which rely on ice, snow and cold temperatures will find their habitats reduced, and some may even be threatened with extinction.


https://www.amusingplanet.com/2020/10/glacier-birds.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2020)

Something should be done to help these creatures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Something should be done to help these creatures.


That's the sad part, we as the stewards of this planet have allowed it to be become so swollen with filth, toxic pollution, and poisons, there is no avenue now to intervene.

Nature did not grant permission for mankind to abuse it, and now that the planet is failing, nature is turning the tables on mankind and giving him back a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's the sad part, we as the stewards of this planet have allowed it to be become so swollen with filth, toxic pollution, and poisons, there is no avenue now to intervene.
> 
> Nature did not grant permission for mankind to abuse it, and now that the planet is failing, nature is turning the tables on mankind and giving him back a taste of his own medicine.


What you say is most unfortunate but I still look for something to help these poor Birds and maybe someone will rescue them somehow.  There are many groups that may intervene in this and still help them and I have hope of tha.t


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What you say is most unfortunate but I still look for something to help these poor Birds and maybe someone will rescue them somehow.  There are many groups that may intervene in this and still help them and I have hope of tha.t


We can only hope and pray for such.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 17, 2020)

As the climate continues to warm, there will probably be hundreds of species that have to either "adapt" or become extinct.  Between climate change, and the soaring amounts of waste and pollution, the world is going to be a different place in another 100 years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 21, 2020)

Much of life is cyclical on Earth and elsewhere.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 22, 2020)

Apparently many of you have not looked into the documentary I posted in this section, Kiss the Ground.  There's a book also and will be a DVD available in November.  There are things that others are doing.  Now, it will be a slow recovery, but it's better than giving up.  If we give up it just means we are lazy.


----------

